# How do fruit flies reproduce?



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do they need a mate or are they A-sexual?

Moved to food and feeding-Jordan


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

They need a mate _I think? _ I see a few every now and then on eachother's back and a few others following eachother like a choo choo train(Has anyone else seen that? :lol: ). 

Got me..


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

They are not asexual: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drosophila#Reproduction


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Sexual. You need boys and girls... you know you've probably been working with them too long when you can sex out your flies :shock: If fact, knowing the sexes of the flies can be important in culturing some species... like the post I just did about hydei


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, when a mommy fly and a daddy fly get very very drunk from yeast fermentation by products.....


:lol:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very interesting link mike... I have not searched wikipedia for that one before.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

they are gals and guys.. and I think they hatch out at different intervals, not sure if it's females first or males first ..that is why you don't start new cultures right away.. you wait about 5-7 days or longer for hydei so you get a good mix of males and females.. And yes, Slipperhead.. I do see especially with my hydei that choo-choo train chasing the ladies... it's usually about 4-5 flies following extremely close behind each other that I think if the first one stopped they would all pile on.. in fact they are so tight they look like a little worm... Peter Keane


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

You also know you have too much time on your hands when you watch them court each other....Hey...no action from the frogs or other critters so lets watch the flies mate LOL! For anyone interested, look for a female running away from pursuing males with circling and wing flicking, and what appears to be grooming a female from behind(perhaps picking up chemicals to see if she is receptive since they only mate once).


----------

